# Wie verdammt nochmal Pedale lösen???



## leongaultier (22. März 2013)

Hey,

bin grad am Verzweifeln. 

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, habe ich mir

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTRKBNJd4Zc"]Video Workshop - Pedale richtig montieren - YouTube[/nomedia]

angeschaut. Hätte ja sein können, dass ich falsch drehe/drücke!

Ich bekomme diese verdammten Pedale allerdings verdammt nochmal nicht ab. 

Es handelt sich um

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Shimano-MTB-Pedale-Pedal-PD-M780/dp/B005GEY7IQ"]Shimano MTB Pedale SPD Pedal PD-M780: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Ich habs mit nem Pedalschlüssel versucht und auch schon mit nem Drehmo, aufgrund des längeren Hebels. Nichts geht.

Weiteres Problem bei der Sache, das Fahrrad bleibt leider nicht so fest stehen oder liegen oder hängen aufn Boden und im Montageständer, wies wohl sein müsste! 

Ich bin auch schon ein paar Mal mit dem Pedalschlüssel abgerutscht.

Da man bei dieser Pedale leider von innen sozusagen ran muss, hat man auch wenig Platz. Hab auch tierisch Angst, dass ich mir die Hände auf dem Kettenblatt anschlage/aufreiße.

Ist doch k.cke!!! 

Entweder bin ich doch zu b... nein, ungeschickt ... nein ... keine Ahnung oder die Pedale hat irgendwann mal jemand so festgezogen, dass da nichts geht.

Habt ihr bitte Tipps und Tricks für mich?

Wäre echt super.

Danke.

Gruß


----------



## TheDeep (22. März 2013)

ich stelle mich dann manchmal gern auf den jeweiligen Schlüssel. Natürlich auf die richtige richtung achten. das andere pedal am besten dann irgendwo verkeilen... 

ansonsten kurbeln runter und in den backofen damit... hat bei meiner alten Deore wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michel77 (22. März 2013)

Wo willst Du bei dem Pedal einen Gabelschlüssel ansetzen, außer an der Lagerung? Du brauchst einen Inbusschlüssel. Wenn Du von innen auf den Inbus schaust, musst Du beim rechten Pedal im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, beim linken gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.


----------



## __x_cut__ (22. März 2013)

über nacht mit wd40 einweichen, rechte seite rechtsgewinde, linke seite links...mit einem dremo lößt man keine schrauben ;-) nächstes mal fetten!


----------



## Fabian93 (22. März 2013)

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ein Pedalschlüssel ist hier fehl am Platz.
Passenden Inbus, evt. die Stelle wo das Gewinde in der Kurbel ist erwärmen. Durch ruckartige Bewegungen (z.b durch schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Inbus) löst sich sowas besser als durch reine Kraft.
Und in die richtige Richtung drehen


----------



## leongaultier (22. März 2013)

michel77 schrieb:


> Wo willst Du bei dem Pedal einen Gabelschlüssel ansetzen, außer an der Lagerung? Du brauchst einen Inbusschlüssel. Wenn Du von innen auf den Inbus schaust, musst Du beim rechten Pedal im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, beim linken gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.



Sorry, ich meinte ja den Inbusschlüssel, da es sich um die Pedale handelt, hab ich daraus einfach mal nen Pedalschlüssel gemacht. 

Ja, so habe ich versucht, zu drehen/drücken - mit Kraft. So, wie im Video eben!


----------



## leongaultier (22. März 2013)

TheDeep schrieb:


> ich stelle mich dann manchmal gern auf den jeweiligen Schlüssel. Natürlich auf die richtige richtung achten. das andere pedal am besten dann irgendwo verkeilen...
> 
> ansonsten kurbeln runter und in den backofen damit... hat bei meiner alten Deore wunderbar funktioniert.



Backofen?

Wie lange?

Wie viel Grad?

Ober- und, oder Oberhitze?


----------



## leongaultier (22. März 2013)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben wurde, ein Pedalschlüssel ist hier fehl am Platz.
> Passenden Inbus, evt. die Stelle wo das Gewinde in der Kurbel ist erwärmen. Durch ruckartige Bewegungen (z.b durch schlag mit dem Gummihammer auf den Inbus) löst sich sowas besser als durch reine Kraft.
> Und in die richtige Richtung drehen



Ah, mit Gummihammer, also ruckartig ist ne gute Idee.


----------



## potsdamradler (22. März 2013)

Gewaltig ist _des Schlossers Kraft_, wenn er  am langen Hebel schafft!


----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. März 2013)

Normaler Maulschlüssel und dann mit nem 500g Hammer mit Gefühl in die richtige Richtung.

Hat noch immer funktioniert.


----------



## Bench (22. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Normaler Maulschlüssel und dann mit nem 500g Hammer mit Gefühl in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> Hat noch immer funktioniert.



schau nochmal die Pedale an, dann verrrate und doch bitte, wo du einen Maulschlüssel ansetzen würdest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (22. März 2013)

Verdammt.... denn halt mit Stecknuss und Raschen ohne Gummigriff.
Geht auch.


----------



## Muckal (22. März 2013)

Warum willst du die Pedale demontieren? Bei beiden folgenden Vorgehensweisen bitte Handschuhe anziehen, wenn du Angst um die Händchen hast.

Würds mit nem Heissluftfön probieren, anständig auf Pedal und Kurbel halten, Inbus aber erst danach rein stecken, sonst wirds heiss an der Pfote 

Wenn das nicht reicht Pedalachse von hinten durchbohren, dabei mit einem kleinen Bohrer beginnen und immer größer werden, den Innensechskant aber nicht verletzen. Das sollte ein bisschen Spannung aus der Schraubverbindung nehmen. Am besten auf einer Ständerbohrmaschine. Die Pedale kannst du danach aber weg werfen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## basti138 (22. März 2013)

Und ganz wichtig, Helm aufsetzen, Schienbeinschoner, Brustpanzer,
Sicherheitsschuhe und Schnittschutzhose


----------



## memphis35 (22. März 2013)

Und so ausgerüstet die Pedalarme in den Schraubstock einspannen und dann in die richige Seite drehen . Wobei mir noch schnittfeste Handschuhe und Absturzsicherung fehlt .


----------



## NSchwarzwald (22. März 2013)

Schmeiß doch gleich das Rad weg und kauf ein neues.


----------



## Fridl89 (23. März 2013)

WD-40 oder ähnliche Kriechöle über Nacht einwirken lassen(ruhig großzügig auftragen!) und am nächsten Morgen ordentlich mit dem Gummihammer bearbeiten! wie schon geschrieben, schnelle, kräftige Schläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (23. März 2013)

leongaultier schrieb:


> Backofen?
> 
> Wie lange?
> 
> ...



Umluft 

Das mit dem Backofen würde ich mir gut überlegen. Zumindest sollte man zuvor sämtliches Fett/Öl aus und an den Teilen entfernen. Ein Heißluftfön ist da schon die bessere Wahl.


----------



## leongaultier (23. März 2013)

Dann muss ich mir ja extra nen Heißluftfön kaufen! 

Reicht da nicht der normale Haarfön?


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2013)

Brauchst doch nicht . Schraubstock , Inbusnuß in guter Qualität u. Ratsche reichen


----------



## Muckal (23. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Brauchst doch nicht . Schraubstock , Inbusnuß in guter Qualität u. Ratsche reichen



Und ein Päckchen Taschentücher wenn der Inbus ausgefotzt ist...


----------



## leongaultier (23. März 2013)

Muckal schrieb:


> Und ein Päckchen Taschentücher wenn der Inbus ausgefotzt ist...



?


----------



## garbel (23. März 2013)

Wie schafft ihr das immer mit euren Pedalen?!? Inbus mit laaangem Hebel (zur Not mit einem Rohr verlängern, 40-50 cm sollten reichen), einmal kräftig rucken und dat Ding ist lose.


----------



## bronks (23. März 2013)

leongaultier schrieb:


> ?


Ja das ist kein Spaß. Ich hab mal beim Einpacken für den Radlurlaub übelsten Kontakt mit Hand/Arm und Kettenblatt, beim Demontieren der Pedale, gehabt obwohl ich mir einbildete vorsichtig vorzugehen. Am ersten Urlaubstag wegen Blutvergiftung zum Dr.Med, der an mir herumgeschnitten, mir Antibiotika und ein Radlfahrverbot verpasst hat.


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2013)

> Und ein Päckchen Taschentücher wenn der Inbus ausgefotzt ist


Der Inbus ist auf der Rückseite . Wenn de Kurbelarm im Schraubstock eingespannt ist sind die Kettenblätter nicht mehr das Aua Problem . Und wenn der Inbus schon beleidigt ist hat der Pseudomöchtegernmech. vorher schon schei§§e gebaut .


----------



## BigVolker (23. März 2013)

Hallo, 
interessanter weise hatte ich auch Probleme mit diesen Pedalen - bei mir ging das linke Pedal relativ flink runter, beim rechten war der Inbus aber schon mehrfach gerissen. 
Durch die Belastung mit dem Inbusschlüssel hat sich die Aufnahme in der Pedalachse geweitet und ich bin immer wieder (schmerzhaft) abgerutscht. 
Die einzige Lösung ist, den Pedalkörper zu demontieren und in die Achse zwei 'Nuten' mit dem Dremel rein zu schleifen. Dann kannste mit dem Maulschlüssel ansetzen. Die Achse ist dann natürlich hin und günstigen Ersatz scheint es nicht zu geben. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## memphis35 (23. März 2013)

> Die Achse ist dann natürlich hin und günstigen Ersatz scheint es nicht zu geben.


Was den Lernerfolg solche Sachen beim nächstenmal richtig zu machen ungemein steigern kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muckal (23. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Der Inbus ist auf der Rückseite . Wenn de Kurbelarm im Schraubstock eingespannt ist sind die Kettenblätter nicht mehr das Aua Problem . Und wenn der Inbus schon beleidigt ist hat der Pseudomöchtegernmech. vorher schon schei§§e gebaut .



Aus meiner beruflichen Praxis weiß ich leider, dass man manchen Leuten einfach jeden kleinsten Schritt erklären muss, daher würd ich auf Nummer sicher gehen und die Kurbelarme zusätzlich erwärmen.

Ich mach das so, dass ich die Pedale mit Gefühl anziehe und ab und zu kontrollieren. Gehen dann immer locker auf. Gefühl ist halt für so manchen ein Fremdwort. Solche Leute sollten aber dann evtl schrauben lassen.


----------



## Dominik19xx (24. März 2013)

Pedale immer mit Gefühl und Fett anziehen.
Wenn die einmal richtig fest sind kann das böse enden.
Mir ist es schon passiert,das ich das Stahlgewinde aus der Kurbel gerissen habe anstatt die Pedale ab zu bekommen. Die Pedale konnte ich dann wegwerfen, weil das Stahlinlet nicht mehr ohne abfeilen von den Pedalen zu bekommen war. Die Kurbel war natürlich auch Schrott. Zum Glück aber bereits vorher durch einen anderen Defekt.


----------



## dj_holgie (24. März 2013)

Warum knallt ihr eure Pedale denn überhaupt so fest? 15 - 20 NM sollten reichen?!

Hatten noch nie Probleme die Dinger ab zubekommen nur man muss echt höllisch aufpassen nicht ins Kettenblatt zu rutschen, hat schon paar mal bisschen geblutet, Blutvergiftung hatte ich allerdings noch nie eine.


----------



## Tomak (25. März 2013)

Genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.....

Jeder Hersteller legt seine Anzugsempfehlung bei. Sollte also kein Problem sein. Die Realität sieht allerdings anders aus. Entweder sind die Pedalen zu locker und die Gewinde im A......, oder eben so fest wie hier beschrieben.

Also.....Drehmomentschlüssel auch hier.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

anzugsmomente? hört doch bitte auf...

fett drauf, festschrauben, radeln.

ihr seid drauf


----------



## homerjay (25. März 2013)

Wenn es möglich ist, arbeite ich immer mit einem langen Maulschlüssel. 

Schlüssel an/in die Schraube, eine Hand auf den Sattel, die andere Hand an den Lenker, die Bremse ziehen und auf den Schlüssel steigen. So habe ich bisher noch jedes Pedal aufbekommen, sogar die, die der Spezialist aus dem Geschäft ohne Fett montiert hatte. Darauf angesprochen meinte er nur, daß er das immer ohne Fett machen würde, weil da keines hingehöre.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. März 2013)

Mit der Inbusaufnahme gab's schonmal Probleme:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10385305&postcount=10

Ich mach seit Jahren an alle Schraubverbindungen ein bisschen Rapsöl; das harzt, hält wie Bolle und schützt vor Korrosion. Das nehme ich auch für Speichennippel, funzt prima


----------



## mikefize (25. März 2013)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Ich mach seit Jahren an alle Schraubverbindungen ein bisschen Rapsöl; das harzt, hält wie Bolle und schützt vor Korrosion. Das nehme ich auch für Speichennippel, funzt prima



Du immer mit deinem Rapsöl. Ich glaube ich muss das jetzt wirklich mal ausprobieren


----------



## potsdamradler (25. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Du immer mit deinem Rapsöl. Ich glaube ich muss das jetzt wirklich mal ausprobieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (25. März 2013)

ich mag ja gern weißen Balsamico.


----------



## Moga (25. März 2013)

Wenn ich mal die Pedale nicht abbekomme nehm ich ne Bohrmaschine mit ordentlich Kraft. Inbus drauf, schrauben, fertig...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (25. März 2013)

Imbus auf Schlagschrauber und gib ihm.
Aber aufpassen das der richtig rum dreht ;-)


----------



## Moga (25. März 2013)

Sag ich ja


----------



## RetroRider (25. März 2013)

Beim nächsten Mal pedalschlüsselkompatible Pedale nehmen.


----------



## memphis35 (25. März 2013)

Oder noch gescheiter einen Inbus
Der Imbus will nicht draufgehen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (25. März 2013)

Stimmt. Deutschbefreiung haben nur Geberländer.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. März 2013)

ImBus hab ich mal ein .. Nee nicht was ihr denkt..


----------



## basti138 (25. März 2013)

Moga schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal die Pedale nicht abbekomme nehm ich ne Bohrmaschine mit ordentlich Kraft. Inbus drauf, schrauben, fertig...



Und wie hältst du die Bohrmaschine fest


----------



## Moga (25. März 2013)

Einfach halten Durch diesen starken Ruck am Anfang löst es sich.


----------



## potsdamradler (25. März 2013)

Moga schrieb:


> Einfach halten Durch diesen starken Ruck am Anfang löst es sich.



Bastis 'Arme schaun dann aus wie Makkaroni, meine och


----------



## ragazza (25. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Oder noch gescheiter einen Inbus
> Der Imbus will nicht draufgehen .



mir scheint, es ist ein Innensechskantschlüssel gemeint.


----------



## basti138 (25. März 2013)

Moga schrieb:


> Einfach halten Durch diesen starken Ruck am Anfang löst es sich.



Kannst du bitte das nächste mal ein Video machen und es hier einstellen
Bin neugierig


----------



## Moga (25. März 2013)

hehe... ;D Seitdem meine ein paar mal fest waren, kommt ne ordentliche Packung Fett drauf und werden nur noch ganz leich angezogen . Ist vllt wirklich eine Sache der Festigkeit der Pedale... Wenn die wirklich zu fest sind, tut man sich dann noch mehr weh. Aber einen Versuch ist es wert^^


----------



## mikefize (26. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade folgenden Versuchsaufbau vor dem inneren Auge:

Kurbel in einem Schraubstock eingespannt, Bohrmaschine mit passender Nuss im Inbus und selbst auch in einem zweiten Schraubstock eingespannt. Dann von hinten mit einem Gummiband oder ähnlichem bedienen. Und schauen was passiert


----------



## homerjay (26. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade folgenden Versuchsaufbau vor dem inneren Auge:
> 
> Kurbel in einem Schraubstock eingespannt, Bohrmaschine mit passender Nuss im Inbus und selbst auch in einem zweiten Schraubstock eingespannt. Dann von hinten mit einem Gummiband oder ähnlichem bedienen. Und schauen was passiert



Damit kannst Du die Erddrehung stoppen. Besser nicht probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (26. März 2013)




----------



## ragazza (26. März 2013)

also bevor wir hier die Krankenkassenbeiträge hochpuschen:
TE, du kannst mir die Kurbel zuschicken, ich mach dir die Pedale ab
und schick dir - wieder verwertbar - alles zurück.
Ich denke, ich krieg so ziemlich jede Schraubenverbindung auf.


----------



## Tomak (26. März 2013)

...die Frangn hams halt drauf....

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## duise (27. März 2013)

michel77 schrieb:


> Wo willst Du bei dem Pedal einen Gabelschlüssel ansetzen, außer an der Lagerung? Du brauchst einen Inbusschlüssel. Wenn Du von innen auf den Inbus schaust, musst Du beim rechten Pedal im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, beim linken gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.



Gehört der auf dem Bild schlecht erkennbare Sechskant nicht zur Pedalachse?


----------



## RetroRider (27. März 2013)

Nein, der dreht sich mit dem Pedalkörper zusammen um die Achse. Den braucht man nur, wenn man an die Lager will.


----------



## duise (27. März 2013)

Mmh, doof. Ist die Achse durchgängig ein Drehteil, oder stößt man bei Demontage vielleicht auf etwas "griffiges"?


----------



## RetroRider (27. März 2013)

Nö. Alles schön rund, bis auf ein zierliches Gewinde am Ende.


----------



## basti138 (27. März 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade folgenden Versuchsaufbau vor dem inneren Auge:
> 
> Kurbel in einem Schraubstock eingespannt, Bohrmaschine mit passender Nuss im Inbus und selbst auch in einem zweiten Schraubstock eingespannt. Dann von hinten mit einem Gummiband oder ähnlichem bedienen. Und schauen was passiert



erinnert mich hier dran, sorry

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bg69HayFtRU"]Unfall mit dem Flaschenzug - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Speedy1985 (28. März 2013)

basti138 schrieb:


> erinnert mich hier dran, sorry
> 
> Unfall mit dem Flaschenzug - YouTube



Made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grmlrckr (29. März 2013)

basti138 schrieb:


> erinnert mich hier dran, sorry
> 
> Unfall mit dem Flaschenzug - YouTube



Super 

Ich hoffe, ich darf als Newbie mal dazwischen fragen.

Für mein neues Radon ZR Team 7.0 habe ich Dödel natürlich vergessen Pedale mit zu bestellen  Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Das wird nun nachgeholt.

Aber hier reden nun alle vom fetten. Was für ein Fett nimmt man denn da? Sicher nicht das Palmin von der Omma, oder? ;-)


----------



## michel77 (29. März 2013)

Erstmal ist alles besser als gar nichts, irgendein Fett, das Du findest, zur Not OlivenÃ¶l oder Bratfett. Sonst haben wir in einem Jahr wieder einen mehr, der sein Pedal nicht demontiert bekommt. Schau mal nach Montage- oder Lagerfett, nichts besonderes, und achte beim Kauf auf die GebindegrÃ¶Ãen und den Preis â¬/kg.


----------



## memphis35 (29. März 2013)

z.b.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k984/a99177/galli-kugellagerfett-400g.html


----------



## Grmlrckr (29. März 2013)

memphis35 schrieb:


> z.b.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k984/a99177/galli-kugellagerfett-400g.html



Ok, danke.

Da kosten 400 g 6,90. Ich denke das ist völlig in Ordnung. Außerdem gibts 200 g (von dem: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k984/a98958/hochleistungsfett-200g.html) auch für 6,90.

Rechnerisch natürlich doppelt so teuer. Aber: Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen dem "billigen" und dem "teuren"? Und: Wie lange ist das Fett "haltbar"? Denn 400 g bringen mir natürlich nichts, wenn ich 300 g nach einem Jahr weg schmeisse weil es nichts mehr taugt ;-)


----------



## __x_cut__ (29. März 2013)

ich hab das gute Galli auch und es steht schon lange...mind. 8Jahre
am Fahrrad, und ich hab mehrere, bekommt man das nicht alle, nehm es jetzt schon immer beim Räder montieren am Auto ;-) aber schlecht wird sowas nicht...


----------



## memphis35 (29. März 2013)

Mit der 400gr Dose gehst in Pension , außer du hast auch andere Verwendungszwecke . 
Auch super 
( mit Hanseline saust die Maschiene )







Ist nach ca. 10 Jahren ( im Freien aber unter Dach ) gelagert noch immer wie neu in der Konsistenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janmerker (1. April 2013)

Hallo,

Hatte seit etwas über nem Jahr die Shimano DX flats drauf, wollte sie dann gestern abschrauben. Das Rechte war garkein Problem, das linke ging aber nicht ab.
Nachdem ich dann den großen Steckschlüssel benutzt hatte, drehte sich das Gewinde, was in der Kurbel fest ist mit raus.
Die Sicherung die da drin ist, hat beim Drehen dann das ganze Gewinde hin gemacht..

bekommt man irgendwo einzelne linke Kurbelarme her?
Hussefelt mit 2 fach Kettenblatt? Oder ist der linke Arm von der Einfachkurbel  baugleich? müsste er ja eigentlich.

ansonsten ne Idee, wie ich das ?Stahlgewinde?  von der Pedalachse wieder abbekomme?


----------



## basti138 (1. April 2013)

Was?


----------



## mikefize (1. April 2013)

Das Gewinde ist ausm Kurbelarm gebrochen, weil das Pedal festgegammelt war.

 @janmerker: Ich denke du kommst am günstigsten, sichersten und problemlosesten mit ner neuen Kurbel weg. Einzelne Kurbelarme gibts ab und an, sind aber meist nicht billiger als ne komplette Kurbel und das Gewinde wieder in den Kurbelarm zu bekommen dürfte schwierig sein.

Edit: Vielleicht hast du Glück, schau mal:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10213


----------



## Bench (1. April 2013)

Hat sich rumgesprochen, dass Links ein Linksgewinde ist?


----------



## Dominik19xx (1. April 2013)

Das Gewinde ohne Zerstörung von der Pedale ist nahezu unmöglich.
Und falls du es doch irgendwie schaffen solltest wird es nie wieder richtig fest im Kurbelarm sitzen, da die Madenschraube die zur Sicherung diente sehr wahrscheinlich das Gewinde im Kurbelarm zerstört hat.

Ich hab mein Stahlgewind abbekommen indem ich es am oberen Rand in den Schraubstock gespannt habe und einen langen 15 er Schlüssel benutzt habe.
Vorher habe ich das Stahlgewinde allerdings bis auf das Pedalgewinde abgefeilt.
Du musst allerdings ziemlich aufpassen dass du nicht zu weit feilst da der Übergang vom einem zum anderen Gewinde sehr undeutlich ist.


----------



## Walter52 (28. Dezember 2020)

Die Beiträge sind zwar alt,  aber das Problem mit den festsitzenden Pedalen gibt es ja weiterhin, deshalb meine Lösung. Wundere mich, dass da noch niemand drauf gekommen ist. Nachdem ich mehrere Tips hier vergeblich probiert habe (Kriechöl, extralanger 15 Schlüssel, Föhn etc.), war aus Frust der Winkelschleifer mit Metalltrennblatt dran. Das Pedalgewinde direkt an der Tretkurbel abtrennen, dann steckt nur noch der Gewinderest in der Kurbel. Dieses Teil, das durch das abtrennen auch heisst geworden ist, lässt sich dann wirklich leicht mit dem Inbusschlüssel rausdrehen. Geht super schnell. Die alte Pedale ist natürlich für die Tonne. Man sollte natürlich mit der Flex umgehen können und Arbeitshandschuhe und Schutzbrille tragen, dann funktioniert es 100%, und man kann sich alle anderen Mühen sparen


----------



## --- (28. Dezember 2020)

Walter52 schrieb:


> Das Pedalgewinde direkt an der Tretkurbel abtrennen


Hast mal ein Foto von der Kurbel?   Damit das funktioniert was du beschreibst muss du es so abtrennen das die Spannung aus der Verschraubung geht. Das geht aber nicht ohne Spuren an der Kurbel zu hinterlassen. Und eben das wollen wir ja vermeiden. Manche Kurbeln kosten hunderte Euros. Da ziehe ich bestimmt keine Flex drüber


----------



## S-H-A (28. Dezember 2020)

Und Temperatur ist auch ganz toll wenn es sich um Alu Inserts in einer Carbonkurbel handelt.


----------



## Walter52 (28. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir die Kurbeln nochmals angeschaut, sie sind unbeschädigt, und selbst ein paar Schleifspuren würden mich nicht stören. Es handelt sich aber auch nur um ein gebrauchtes 0815 Trekkingrad. Die alten Pedalen waren dermassen bescheiden, dass ich sie unbedingt austauschen wollte. Zunächst hab ich einen normalen 15 Schlüssel verbogen, dann war ich in einer Fahrradwerkstatt, die die Pedalen auch nicht los bekam, danach hab ich für 20 Euro den 15 Spezialschlüssel gekauft, hat genauso wenig geholfen wie weitere Tipps hier im Forum. Die Sache mit dem Backofen hab ich aber ausgelassen. Also blieben nur Flex und Bohrmaschine. Mit der Flex hat es super funktioniert wie schon beschrieben, aber bei teuren Teilen wie Carbon würd ich die auch nicht nehmen. Selbstverständlich ist mein Tipp ohne Gewähr, aber zumindest habe ich mein Problem damit bestens gelöst.


----------



## simon15zoll (28. Dezember 2020)

Wenn der inbus rundgedreht ist, nimmst Du einen Marken-Torx (nix Baumarkt) und hämmerst den rein.
Grüße Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

